# Fungus??? Help, there's white stuff covering my bettas lower fins



## snitz13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 gal
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Bloodworms and Aqueon Betta Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2x/day 2 pieces

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? every other day or so once I noticed this stuff on his fins
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No, but the tester I have doesn't show that it's high (there is no reading on it)

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? There is a white coating on his lower fins. I'm trying to uploaded a picture now, and although it's not the best you can still see the white stuff
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? His personality seems the same as ususal
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Last week
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Pet's mart gave me a medicine for it, but there has been no progress.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? He had fin rot a couple months ago, but it seems to have gotten better
How old is your fish (approximately)? About 6 months maybe?


----------



## snitz13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Attached is the picture of the "white stuff."

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow.. That's odd. This looks like a fungal infection- I'm not too good on those, so keep looking for more comments.

I'm very sorry you have to deal with this. D:


----------



## SoftSpringGreen (Jul 1, 2014)

Awww... It looks like cotton wool disease to me. Poor little guy might be stressed or the water is in poor condition if it is.  To treat Cotton wool disease then add 4 teaspoons of sea salt per gallon (Espon salt? sorry not the best speller). Hope this helps.


----------

